# Spella Caffe'



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

From the Fresh-roasted, hand-pulled shots (pulled on a Rancilio class-6 leva machine) that blends dark chocolate with soft notes of red fruit to tantalize the palate, to the traditional, spicy chai (allow 3 minutes for the steeping to complete, each drink is hand-crafted) to the wonderful Afogatos made with fresh Stella Gelato, Spella Caffe' is one of the best places, if not the best place to go for your daily espresso fix. Served in the true Italian fashion with warmth and a smile, Andrea Spella is a real master of the craft. You can take it to go, but why do that when you can enjoy your espresso in a thick ceramic demitasse right there, take a minute, enjoy the sights and sounds around you, savour the moment, try a piece of espresso-fudge brownie, made with Spella's espresso, or a homemade biscotti made with Cardomom from the plantation at Karnataka where one of the unique coffees that he brews up daily also comes from.Whatever you choose here, you won't be disappointed. Check it out!

More...


----------

